# Velvet Deer



## Rick Carter (Nov 24, 2016)

Jason Cook of Commerce, GA,  bagged this early season velvet buck.  The hair is about as short as it can be.


----------



## QTM2010 (Nov 24, 2016)

Rick, the detail in your work is incredible!  Beautiful work


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

That is a pretty buck.  Congratulations to Jason!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Great work! Congrats to the hunter.


----------

